# Futterboot selber bauen



## Maxe 90 (17. September 2012)

Hallo , 
das ich überm Winter was zu tun habe möchte ich mir ein Futterboot selber bauen . 
Kann mir jemand sagen was ich da an Technik brauche und wo ich sie her bekomme ? 
Danke für eure Antworten . 

MFG


----------



## Stoney0066 (17. September 2012)

*AW: Futterboot selber bauen*

kuck mal da:

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=249449&highlight=futterboot


----------



## jkc (17. September 2012)

*AW: Futterboot selber bauen*

Hi, Du brauchst eine ganze Menge aus dem Modellbaubereich, was genau hängt natürlich von der Bauform Deines Bootes ab.
Ein Katamaran kommt zum Beispiel ohne Steuerruder aus, brauch dafür aber natürlich die Antriebseinheit (Fahrregler, Motor, Welle, Schraube) doppelt.

Hast Du eine Zahl mit Eurozeichen im Kopf, für was das Ganze realisierbar sein soll?

Grüße JK


----------



## Ulxxx Hxxst (17. September 2012)

*AW: Futterboot selber bauen*

Guckt euch das einmal an : http://www.ebay.de/itm/futterboot-/190726447749?pt=Angelzubeh%C3%B6r&hash=item2c682ea285


----------



## CarpCrakc (17. September 2012)

*AW: Futterboot selber bauen*

Gab doch auch mal nen netten Beitrag mit nem Katamaran aus Holz ?!
Hat jemand den Link ?


----------



## Megacarp (17. September 2012)

*AW: Futterboot selber bauen*

Ist das der das Boot was du suchst?
http://www.grazy-carpers.com/storys/storys_ge/Baitboat.pdf

Ich wollte mir auch einmal vor Jahren ein Futterboot selber bauen. Am Ende habe ich es aber gelassen, da die einzelnen Teile für eine gutes Selfmadefutterboot mehr kosten als ein anständiges Fertigboot und es ein großes Handwerkliches Geschick und handwerkliche Erfahrung voraussetzt so ein Boot zu bauen. Deswegen empfehle ich dir diese Aktion nur wenn es dir um die Freude am Bauen geht!
Wenn du unter "futterboot selber bauen" googelst oder dich hier im Board umsiehst wirst du viele gute Anleitungen finden. Dir eine Anleitung konkret empfehlen möchte ich nicht weil ich keine selbst ausprobiert habe und dir keine Infos geben will, hinter denen ich nicht 100% stehe.
Ich hoffe mein Beitrag hat dir dennoch etwas weitergeholfen, 
Megacarp
und halte uns auf dem Laufenden was du nun schlussendlich machst!


----------



## nostradamus (18. September 2012)

*AW: Futterboot selber bauen*

Hallo,

ich finde das Thema einfach nur geil!

Weiter so! 

Nosta


----------



## punkarpfen (18. September 2012)

*AW: Futterboot selber bauen*

http://www.planet-vopi.de/html/do_it_yourself.html


----------



## Maxe 90 (18. September 2012)

*AW: Futterboot selber bauen*

Hallo , 
danke erstmal eure Tipps ! 
Also, mein Plan ist :
Ich kaufe mir ein RC Boot …baue dafür einen breiteren rahmen das es mir später nicht um kippt und auf den Rahmen baue ich dann von einem ferngesteuerten LKW den ich noch rum liegen habe , die Elektronische Kippfunktion dran ! Und von einem Elektriker werde ich mir das so zusammen tüteln lassen das es über eine Fernbedienung läuft . =D


----------



## CarpCrakc (18. September 2012)

*AW: Futterboot selber bauen*



Megacarp schrieb:


> Ist das der das Boot was du suchst?
> http://www.grazy-carpers.com/storys/storys_ge/Baitboat.pdf
> 
> Ich wollte mir auch einmal vor Jahren ein Futterboot selber bauen. Am Ende habe ich es aber gelassen, da die einzelnen Teile für eine gutes Selfmadefutterboot mehr kosten als ein anständiges Fertigboot und es ein großes Handwerkliches Geschick und handwerkliche Erfahrung voraussetzt so ein Boot zu bauen. Deswegen empfehle ich dir diese Aktion nur wenn es dir um die Freude am Bauen geht!
> ...



Ne eigentlich meinte ich ein anderes , hier im Forum, is vom Prinzip aber dasselbe ! Selbe Vorgänge etc. !


----------

